# Quickbooks for Mac 2012



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am still using the QB Pro for Mac 2007 and had some issues with the files when I sent to acct, we made it work, but he suggests I upgrade. I hate getting new software on the first release, and the current version works ok, but the job progress billing looks good, any of you using?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My bookkeeper is a quickbooks pro advisor. He said the new Mac version is pretty good. I run a Mac but use boot camp to run windows on it solely for quickbooks windows version. That's because the windows version was so much better for so long, especially regarding the payroll systems.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Damon, I did buy it and install it last week and transferred everything over, has a different look for sure, but I like it so far.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I am on 2012 because i run a subscription. I hate the upgrade to 2011 but I will say that so far so good with 2012. They seem to have removed some of redundancies in data entry that were a PITA.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Damon T said:


> My bookkeeper is a quickbooks pro advisor. He said the new Mac version is pretty good. I run a Mac but use boot camp to run windows on it solely for quickbooks windows version. That's because the windows version was so much better for so long, especially regarding the payroll systems.


Don't mean to do a hijack here but.... I've been using Simply Accounting for couple years and am growing increasingly pi*&ed off with it. Does anyone know if QB will import from SA ? My acct uses only SA in the accountants version and claims not to know the answer:blink:. WTF ?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought this, but didn't deal with it until this week.

Short of it....QB does not have a Mac version in Canada. 

I'm not running parallel for this. 

Got a full refund.


Now I need to implement another system asap!


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I am running Parallel. UGh. It is a HOG. Take a look at Marketcircle Billings Paul. It might be just what you are looking for.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> I am running Parallel. UGh. It is a HOG. Take a look at Marketcircle Billings Paul. It might be just what you are looking for.



Thanks Heidi. Was wondering if you were doing that.


----------

